# Looking for a recruiting contact



## NalgeneMan (5 Sep 2021)

Hey everyone, I'm interested in submitting an OT into PRes MP, specifically 32 Section of 2 MP. Does anyone here have any information as to where I could get a point of contact in the unit, since I haven't been able to find anything through either the internet or DWAN. Thank you!


----------



## NalgeneMan (16 Sep 2021)

Bump


----------

